#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  psychic questing

## mallock

Back in the 1970-80s two psychic investigators received messages from psychics that lead them to the discovery of a short sword which then lead them to a Ã¢â¬ÅmagicalÃ¢â¬Â green stone, them after a few years further messages lead to the discovery of six more identical swords
Has anybody been involved in Ã¢â¬Åpsychic questingÃ¢â¬Â?
What were the results? Was it a physical object or information etc?
further information is at 

Meonia

----------


## Rezenic

I've never been involved in the physical sense, but I've done some favors for various spirits and astral beings that involved gathering items and such. It usually wasn't anything more than minerals or certain ingredients that they needed, but I usually got a nice reward from the deal. It was usually something that I could store to use if I needed it. They were nothing special, but some allowed me to ask a favor of the being at some point and others were various shields and protection. I kind of doubt that this is what you were looking for though.

----------

